# Flashtec (hide you numberplate)



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

What are the opinions of this ?
Would it work ? or is it just a scam ?

http://flashtec.co.uk/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hmm - difficult one. The website gives no technical information and just a before and after picture which doesnt prove much and you are not going to be able to test it yourself (unless you want a ticket).

Saying that looking at the guys selling it when i was last at Santapod (looked like extras from 'Snatch') i wouldnt touch it or use it.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw a programme about how the police can manipulate the photos to display the reg number even if flashtec (or anything similar) has been used - I wouldn't waste your money mate!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

There are so many different sprays on the market i wouldn't waste my money on them, that photo could've easily been manipulated in Photoshop in no time at all to produce the "desired" effect.

Have a look at www.camerashyplates.co.uk instead.

EDIT - that's strange - i found that website last night and had a good look through it but it won't load for me now :?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Try this stuff : http://www.laoffice.co.uk/Janitorial/Mr ... 38613X.htm

Its only Â£3.94p a can and will do exactly the same job.

Or if you want to go "green" and be environmentally friendly why not try urinating on the number plates ?.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I found it here btw: http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,12389-1649126,00.html


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I followed someone the other day, well actually he overtook me at a healthy rate of knots, and he had a CD wedged under each end of his rear number plate. At first I thought it was just some weird form of decoration but then I started to wonder whether it was an attempt to dazzle speed cameras in the same way this spray seems to do. I don't intend to try it as it looked really daft but I just wondered if anyone had heard of this. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

In the Timesonline article again it says claims :?

*and claims to work by creating a protective coating that reflects back the flash from Gatso speed cameras*

The CD's - You'll see trucks doing that - another urban myth in that in confuses laser speed guns.... it doesnt


----------

